# Round 1: Lakers Sweep Series vs Nuggets



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/13togo.png">

<img src="http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/ll108/kurtfelton/LALDEN4.png">​


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Bring the brooms out!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Like i said in the last thread, we have to come out early and set the tone. Punch them in the mouth and take whatever hope they have away.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I would have been catious about calling a sweep coming into the series, but Denver has completely fallen apart. They're not gonna roll over and die, but I think we'll win, by a lot.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

roast em


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Here's hoping for a 4th straight blowout.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Silk D said:


> I would have been catious about calling a sweep coming into the series, but Denver has completely fallen apart. They're not gonna roll over and die, but I think we'll win, by a lot.


I completely agree with you there, I think the nuggets will come out firing to avoid the sweep but we shall eventually ride it out and win going away for the SWEEP baby!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I hope we beat the **** out of them.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Eternal, 

Props to you. Loved your thread making skills.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Lynx said:


> Eternal,
> 
> Props to you. Loved your thread making skills.


Agreed. Give this man credit for putting in the time. We easily have the best game threads on the site and have for a while.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Agreed. Give this man credit for putting in the time. We easily have the best game threads on the site and have for a while.


Yup. Kurt kicks ***.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I hope this is the last we have to see of these annoying Nuggets... I'm going to doze off for 6 or so hours and hopefully tune in for another dominant performance by the Lakers. 

Deliver the knock-out punch early and watch them implode!!! GO LAKERS!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> Yup. Kurt kicks ***.


hopefully he can contain boris diaw next time


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

The pressure is on us for the 1st time thos series. The pressure to close them out the demons of the Suns series could surface, Shaq/Kobe Lakers had trouble closing out their 1st go around. 

So this will be interesting. If we get ahead early the Nuggets could collapse if they start strong we gotta hang in till late.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I am counting on a sweep. On the other hand, if we are going to lose any game in this series...this is the one. GO LAKERS!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I thought the game to lose would be game #3.

Now it's the time to get momentum! I say sweep!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Sidenote, the Celtics getting beat up by the Hawks... wow.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

12-6 Lakers lead, the Nuggets already took their first time-out. 

yahoo.com PRESS


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe with a sick dunk early in the game! I love it! Great start to the game!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

^^Where are you watching it? Damn ESPN... still not showing the game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

it isnt on ESPN. It's on TNT/KCAL


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Radman stinking it up this series... I hope he wakes up sometime.

@Cris: I'm from Europe  can't really watch KCAL unless it's LP during the regular season. It's on TNT. I just tuned it some minutes ago.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

We Want Walton!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Good to see Kobe to start the game with a hot start.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Great to see us with an early double digit lead!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Fisher for 3!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Fish playing great.

The Nuggets playing 1 on 1 already.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Loving this start for the most part. Our defense is doing well, but could be better for sure. I'm just glad to see we're up 10 already. The crowd was already booing a few minutes ago...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Gasol with a nice dunk there.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Luke with 3 fouls already. Nene with the offensive board. And to think we were rebounding so well...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

It feels mighty nice to be a Lakers fan right about now, don't you agree?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

That's the way to start the quarter, leave them no hope. 9 point lead.

@Basel: it sure does .


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Mbenga with the block!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What a block by DJ!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Terrible pass by Farmar...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Farmar!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What a freaking shot by Farmar


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Najera *****ing again


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What are they doing... and they started so well.

edit: Farmar.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe going to the line for 3 free throws.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What a bunch of whiners. Are we playing the Suns or the Spurs by any chance?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> It feels mighty nice to be a Lakers fan right about now, don't you agree?


You mean you're not whining and complaining 24/7 anymore? Not talking about how weak we are and how we're not championship caliber because we can't play D?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Mbenga!!! WOW!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

MAchine!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Wow Mbenga again!!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe is good. 

AI is grumpy.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

!!!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

The Lakers need to start playing some D. They've given far too many points up in the 2nd after the solid 1st quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe with a big 3!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Get back on D...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I don't like us running and gunning with them... I hope Phil reminds them that defense still needs to be played.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe and Mbenga are destroying the Nuggets! :biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Radmanovic is playing TERRIBLE, and the Lakers are playing zero defense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

How many layups have we given up now?


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Where is our interior defense?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Ahem.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Eternal said:


> Where is our interior defense?


Where is our what?


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Layup drill...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

As soon as Kobe comes back in, order is restored. It's a privilege to have him on our team, man...

+16 while he's on the floor. Every other player is +8 or lower.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

A nice finish to the 1st. Up by 10...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

We look terrible without Kobe, but we look amazing with him. It's insane.

Kobe barely got to rest in the first half because of how pathetic we played without him.

Nice way to end the half, though. As well as the Nuggets played in that quarter, we still outscored them.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Radman is playing horrible in this series.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

another blown dunk for the nuggets. wow, we get lucky again


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Melo is just awful. I am seriously starting to dislike him.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What the hell are they doing out there.


----------



## KoBeUrself (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

big shot raddy


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Amazing how fast momentum turns


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Horrible 3rd quarter.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Not looking good... Denver has all the momentum...


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Damn... tie game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Terrible 3rd quarter.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

They need to calm down, get some stops and hit some baskets... I don't understand how they fell apart.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe needs to start facilitating again... horrible play by the Lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I don't think it's possible for us to play that bad a quarter in the 4th. We got the bad quarter out of the way; we should be good to go.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Well one thing is certain... the Lakers can't repeat another atrocious quarter like this. I hope at least.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Haha, Sasha and Najera...


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Bad foul.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Machine!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

MAchine!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Machine!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Great to see him draw that charge.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Sasha making some big plays.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What a shot by Anthony. :lol:


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

And 1! Hope Odom hits the FT.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Lol, another foul by Kobe on Smith on the 3-pointer.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Ah Crap


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Thank God we have this man on our team... huge freaking plays by Bryant!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Bad turnover, bad foul.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkkkkkkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I dont care what any of you say. Walton Has earned his keep based on this series alone.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuke!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Offensive foul.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Nice one.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

We need clock managment.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Carmelo has to be the worst "star" in the league.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Kobe is too good. There's a reason he's the best in the game.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

i love kobe, like i truly love him, he is amazing. its a joke how good he is.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dwnqqj5Q1BU&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q8Tiz6INF7I&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Q8Tiz6INF7I&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

We have waited along time for this day! For those loyal to the cause, Cheers! And bring on the next SOB!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*










2nd round baby!!!!!!!!!!!! wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOt!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZzPONg1Kuk&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5ZzPONg1Kuk&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Yes We're Going To The 2nd Round!!!
That Last Dunk Was Amazing


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I was mad at Kobe and then he showed us why he is legend. Incredible I don't know if we are appreciating his brillance. 

WE didn't play that well but we won.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

It won't be until Kobe Bryant retires from the NBA that everyone will truly appreciate what he did.


----------



## Rentaponcho (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> It won't be until Kobe Bryant retires from the NBA that everyone will truly appreciate what he did.


ur so right, its so true


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Great series guys!!! Lets enjoy it for now! On to round 2 baby!!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

What a performance by Kobe. Luke was huge, the bench played well. 

Sounds like we're a little banged up, hope Houston wins at home tommorrow so we can get a couple more days off.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Silk D said:


> What a performance by Kobe. Luke was huge, the bench played well.
> 
> Sounds like we're a little banged up, hope Houston wins at home tommorrow so we can get a couple more days off.


I think that even if Utah wins tomorrow night, Game 1 of the second round might not be until the weekend.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Damn this feels good.. Keep it going!


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

this does feel good and I guaranteed a sweep after game 3 and they fittingly delivered in style, I am truly flattered and proud of this team and its first series win in 4 years


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

God the nuggets are awful


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



SoCalfan21 said:


> God the nuggets are awful


Well...yeah, I've got nothing. They're pretty awful.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> I think that even if Utah wins tomorrow night, Game 1 of the second round might not be until the weekend.


Yeah...although we could use the rest, I am concerned about us coming out flat.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> I think that even if Utah wins tomorrow night, Game 1 of the second round might not be until the weekend.


I hope so.

I'm rooting for Houston to win and stretch the series out seven games. More time for the Lakers to get some rest, and hopefully healthy. (Still have a depleting hope that Bynum might be back before the end of the playoffs).


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

It's good to feel the taste of winning in the playoffs. 

Bring on Jazz or Rockets!


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> I think that even if Utah wins tomorrow night, Game 1 of the second round might not be until the weekend.


Good, the Lakers could use some rest. However, that's going to be a long time for me to wait, especially being on this high of a first round sweep.

Way to go Lakers! Will Luke keep this up? If not, who could step up and be the 2nd round hero?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Dominate24/7 said:


> Good, the Lakers could use some rest. However, that's going to be a long time for me to wait, especially being on this high of a first round sweep.
> 
> Way to go Lakers! Will Luke keep this up? If not, who could step up and be the 2nd round hero?


i feel the same, but i won't complain if we get 4-5 days for trevor/drew/kobe/pau/luke/luke to heal

btw, they were talking about how pau's ankle was swollen.. so 5 days is a godsend.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

First sweep of the playoffs! Even Boston is having problems getting rid of Atlanta. Its a great day to be a Laker Fan!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Celtics.. you finish the sentence..


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Celtics need to lose before the Finals if the Lakers get there for us to be the favorites.
Celtics are giving me hope as a Laker fan.
Celtics are realizing they actually need to play and nobody told ATL they were supposed to lose
Celtics dont have "the eye of the tiger"
<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/LqjbwA8JDW4&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LqjbwA8JDW4&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I'm glad. 

BUT: that was much.._much_ easier than I expected. Denver won like 50 games this season, right? They were hardly a "bad" team. They had the talent. So what happened? Are the Lakers just that good? 

I'm still skeptical. George Karl has a pretty good team over there, and he mismanaged them IMO. He should be fired for their poor performance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

Yes, we are that good.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Shaolin said:


> I'm glad.
> 
> BUT: that was much.._much_ easier than I expected. Denver won like 50 games this season, right? They were hardly a "bad" team. They had the talent. So what happened? Are the Lakers just that good?
> 
> I'm still skeptical. George Karl has a pretty good team over there, and he mismanaged them IMO. He should be fired for their poor performance.


Yes, maybe Karl needs to be let go. At the same time, for all their talents, I would not want Carmelo or Iverson as my franchise players, let alone both of them. 

We are good, but the Nuggets seemed to implode throughout the series, only showing some guts last night. The next round should be a good indicator of our team's status, especially if we meet the more disciplined Jazz.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Basel57 said:


> I think that even if Utah wins tomorrow night, Game 1 of the second round might not be until the weekend.


yeah, but with game 6 of that series not scheduled till Friday, a Houston win would guarantee us a rest until at least Sunday. Normally I wouldn't want that kind of lay-off, but I think we could use it with all the nagging injuries.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Silk D said:


> yeah, but with game 6 of that series not scheduled till Friday, a Houston win would guarantee us a rest until at least Sunday. Normally I wouldn't want that kind of lay-off, but I think we could use it with all the nagging injuries.


Agreed. Kobe could use the break to, to keep those legs fresh.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*

I'm with you guys. Rust can usually be shaken off after a quarter or a half. Health is much more my concern at this point.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wish granted, by 26 pts. Now if Utah can close it out on Friday, we can get this show on the road.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm with you guys. Rust can usually be shaken off after a quarter or a half. Health is much more my concern at this point.


looks like the basketball god is listening to you

game 7 for the jazz and rockets


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Game 4: Los Angeles Lakers (3) vs Denver Nuggets (0) - 4/28*



DANNY said:


> looks like the basketball god is listening to you
> 
> game 7 for the jazz and rockets


No, it's Game 6.


----------

